# 28 gal Bow



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

Not my first tank just a new tank, my first attempt scaping it. I'll be working with it here and there. A few of the plants I have in there are recovering from being chewed to the root by my BN plecos. Pics aren't the best, hope you can see whats going on. I'm not into copying people's scapes or certain styles, but I take what I can get and do with what I have, so love it or leave it. I enjoy it immensely and love seeing what you all do with your tanks. The Echinodorus are the ones that got chewed up. They will be in the back left corner, and the rosette's alon the front right. The Glosso I just planted. The Crypts started melting after I fertilized the tank. I may move them around. I'll have to work with the Hygro a little to get it to do what I want.

here goes; hack away :heh: 

SPECS:

28 gal bowfront dimensions ? x ? x ?

Filtration; 2 hob powerfilters (top fin, penguin)
Lighting: Coralife T5 
Susbstrate: Schultz aquatic soil/sand base
Plants:
CRYPT WENDTII
HYGROPHILA POLYSPERMA 'SUNSET'
ANUBIA BARTERI "COFFEFOLIA" x 3
ANUBIAS NANA x 3
JAVA FERN
JAVA MOSS
GLOSSOSTIGMA ELATINOIDES
ECHINODORUS BARTHII x 2
ECHINODORUS ??? ROSETTE SWORD? x 3

Fish:

Glowlight Tetras
Black mollies
striata loaches
otocinclus
banjo catfish

CO2 coming soon!


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks for you comments!


----------



## jARDINI (Sep 2, 2007)

mollies will do better in brackish water but some of the plants wont


----------



## idonteatfish (Aug 31, 2007)

i like it, its different from what i have been seeing around, good job chadly! i really love the driftwood on the right, esp the way u placed it in ur tank with all the plants coming out from it.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks, your comments are appreciated.

I did a little work the past couple days. First I added more gravel to the background that adds a lot more to the tank. Then moved the hygro and crypts around. I also bought some australian vals and put them in the back left corner.


----------



## orca77 (Sep 1, 2007)

Did you use air stone in your tank? It's really bad for plants because the air bubbles get the co2 out of water.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

no air stone, that's from the filter.


----------



## orca77 (Sep 1, 2007)

The you might want to fix your filter outlet. The less agitation, the better.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

thanks for the comments ORCA77. There's nothing wrong with my filter.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

*Looking For Comments*

Looking for comments!

I've trimmed up the glosso, and had to replant some that were loose. It is starting to grow horizontal and is getting sprouts. The Anubias are blowing up. The swords are making a strong recovery with the removal of my BN plecos. The hygro is lookin really good. I also added some more gravel and austrailian vals.

Thanks 

Orca, I moved the filter to the opposite side of the tank so the water wasn't disturbing my plants.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I like it. Think you need to cover that front piece of wood with _Anubias nana_ 'Petite' to soften it up and balance the 'Coffefolia'. I'd put something in the back left corner too, but it looks good without it too. Can't wait to see it once it's grown in for a few weeks.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

thanks, 

In the back left corner I added more gravel and graded it back to front. I put the australian vals there and for now the rubin swords are just growing back in, when they do, Look out! they get pretty big and will fill in nicely. I do have a nana in front near the coffeefolia, and I do have more small nana I can add to the front of the wood. Good suggestion, I think that would look nice. 

Something else I thought might look nice is covering the top of the large wood on the right with windelov fern. I have a nice bunch I could use.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

UPDATES:

rayer: 
added plants, moved some things around, plants grew and trimmed.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

comments appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Is there a full tank shot of the new arrangement?


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

The most current pics are up. I won't be taking any new pics until after next weekend. I'm taking pics every two weeks. 

Most of what you'd notice from the old pics to the newest are the placement of the anubias and the new plants which haven't filled in thier areas.

Updates for this week: the aromatica it twice as tall. the Hygro sunset has been trimmed and is spreading out. The Glosso is spreading out along the bottom. The blyxa is rooting and filling in well. The anubias nana group is displaying a new leaf every day or every other day. The rest of the plants are doing well, filling in appropriately. I'm quite satisfied with the growth I'm seeing.

I understand that my aquascape might not be aesthetically appealing, a popular style or follow some standard set by "the Pros". I ask for comments because apparently most members here very knowledgable and give good advice. One thing I also notice is that some are very good at picking apart other's aquascapes. Actually getting very little comments kinda makes me wonder...


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

I really like this actually... The subtle contrast between the Anubias and H. polysperma really creates a stunning focal point, IMO.

Like Ed Seeley mentioned, I would consider adding some A. nana "petite" to the midground to create a smoother transition.

I think this will be a really fantastic layout once the foreground and crypts in the background grow in.

Nice work!


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks Jessie,

I do have some nana on the left and right of the drift wood in the front. I have a couple more pieces I could put in the middle that would definitely look nice. I'm sure the new pics will show more growth, less substrate and be much nicer to look at. I'm not too sure about the vals yet. We'll see when I hook up the CO2. I'm still waiting for a couple parts and a filling the tank!


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

wow nice looking tank!


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

!you dont have co2 yet?!wow, and your plants already look healthy!


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

chunkylover817 said:


> !you dont have co2 yet?!wow, and your plants already look healthy!


Thanks chunkylover817

It's no mystery CO2 contributes greatly to plant health and growth, although to achieve them, artificial CO2 injection is not a necessity. I have been doing careful dosing of ferts and have adequate lighting. There are a few more tweeks I'd like to make before I'm somewhat satisfied.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

More light or some frequent "training" may be needed if you want ground covering instead of vert. glosso. 
I like the scape so far.
When you add CO2, you may end up hating the sunset hygro (when it gets to the point you're pulling a pound of it out per week).


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

the glosso is def shorter than when I put it in, It's not growing up w/ long stems between the leaves as it is in my low tech 3 gal. I'm thinking it's currently getting a foothold in the substrate, and will blow up soon.

You are right about the hygro. It's getting kind of unmanagable as it is. I do like it though. I may take it out and reuse it in my 75 g w/ lower light intensity and no fert dosing.


thanks for the comments

Here's a pic of the glosso from yesterday. It's not spreading fast or anything but it's not growing tall at all. slight algea prob, but nothing that can't be fixed.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

after no further delay. I did a little cleaning up and took some new pics.

full tank


anubias nana


Blyxa japonica


peacock moss


Anubias Coffefolia


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

the updated FTS looks really sharp. looks like your tank is progressing well.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

Thank Genin. I appreciate the reply.

you wouldn't by chance be the genin from P-fury would you. If so this is traumatic another p-fury OG.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

Since these pics, I trimmed the aromatica, blyxa and of course the hygro. They both grow very fast. I've also added some pelia down in the front left in front of the anubias nana - Where the glosso won't take hold (steenkin fish keep digging it up). I'll have pics when the pelia starts to bounce back.


----------



## nationof2 (Jun 28, 2006)

Really liking the Anubias in there... I would focus more on that plant, they look great.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

UPDATE*

After picking up some new plants (thanks Don) I was struggling with what to do next. They didn't fit in where I put them and my crypts have just become megalithic. So, after much comtemplation, I rearranged some plants, and added a bit more gravel. I've concluded that the additions have a nice touch and the changes I made will work well. Now to have some real results in the next week or so is up in the air. I did a higher than usual dose of ferts and excel as well as a normal water change.

the new additions are as follows:

rotala colorata
Heteranthera zosterifolia (stargrass)
elatine tiandra

Basically the move consisted of pushing the crypts back in the left corner where the aromatica was, and shifting the aromatica over closer to the vals. I had intentions on removing the crypts all together, but I have nowhere else to put them atm. The space occupied by the crypts is now full of star grass. I then put the colorata in a neat little spot behind the blyxa. Theres' a small area in front near the glass just to the left of the blyxa that the tiandra is now. I intend on repositioning the anubias nanas a little bit. So far so good.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

I'll say, this tank has changed a lot. It's in a state of recovery atm, although the new plants have responded well. So with that....
I made some more changes last night! By repositioning the anubias nana from the front to the group on the left, I made room for and replanted the tiandra (the stuff doesn't do stay well in this substrate). I also removed my lowly bubble ladder and replaced it with a small powerhead and stuck the CO2 up the intake. It makes a nice cloud of tiny bubbles every 4 seconds.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

This tank is really coming along! I love all the different textures. That Blyxa might overpower the Anubias right next to it though, so you'll probably have to keep on top of it.

Nice work!


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks!

I moved those anubias already.


----------



## fish dork (Dec 5, 2007)

The progress of this tank is amazing! Looks good so far, I love that anubias coffeefolia, I need some of that in my tank, it's a great looking plant.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

thanks, the anubias coffefolia are my favorite looking plant. I've had these particular plants for over 3 years now.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

just adding a key for the plants


----------



## script7777 (Mar 31, 2008)

chadly, great looking tank! May I ask how are you dosing your tank?


----------



## djarmstrong (Feb 12, 2008)

THat is one nice tank , I love th plants i there .


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

looks awsome!


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey guys, thanks for the comments.

This tank is at a cross roads right now. It's a little over grown and algea ridden. I've recently obtained new lights and that threw a lot out of whack. I'll be rescapeing this bad boy within the month...


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Hows the tank doin'?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Chuppy,

Looking pretty good there! I like the way you've grouped your plants, the effect is well balanced. 

A few things I noticed:
1) Your stems look malnurished and stunted. Try increasing your nitrogen and calcium supplimentation. The N will help them beef up a bit more and the calcium is good for the new growth. 

2) The A. nana 'petite' directly to the left of the B. japonica needs to be moved or it'll get overpowered. Shifting it to the other side of the wood will help with that, will make a nice visual demarcation between the Blyxa and Elatine, and will create a continuous grouping of that lovely little plant. I think you said you had moved it, but your most recent photo doesn't show it. 

3) Moving the Valisneria two inches to the right will make for a more effective visual focus. Right now it's pretty much dominating the tank. Its central placement isn't as visually effective as it could be, especially with the right to left diagonal line created by your wood. Placing it behind your H. polysperma and then trimming the poly to slope up toward the right rear corner will make a nice layering effect that will add even more depth of view to your aquascape. 

4) To create even more layering, moving the L. aromatica back into the left rear corner and placing the Crypts where the Limnophila is now will create even more layering once you get the Limnophila in a solid bush. This will also hide the sparse lower portions of the Limnophila stems and effectively use the shade created by the stems.

Bushing out your stems in the corners will hide your hardware too.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

thanks for the comments guys. 

Phil, foofooree, I've since ripped the plants out, replanted and i'm just growing plants in it w/ no scape at all. As far as the scape you are talking about, i know exactly what you are saying. There are way too many plants in there to mess around with. I loved the front right of the tank with the anubias, I just got collectoritis and lost control of this tank.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

i love your german blue rams, they look so nice. BTW how do you trim the blyxa japonica and how wpg are there?


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

thanks, this tank is long gone, but I never trimmed the blyxa. Generally when it gets over grown, I'll pull it all, break apart the plants and replant about half of what I pulled up.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

pictures?


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

Here is the newest setup in this tank. This current scape has been up around 3 weeks.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

hmmmm............interesting


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

more pics... still a little messy from the first w/c

Keep in mind this is still growing in and still in the first stages of revival after tearing the tank down and a complete rescape.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

same ole specs as I've always had for this tank.

2x39w t5 ho
2x18w t5 no
eheim ecco canister
stealth 250 heater
pressurized co2 with glass diffuser

ferts: 
1/4tsp nit.
1/4tsp pot
1/4tsp plantex (basically iron, similar to flourish comp)
one initial dose excel

plants:

staurogyne porto vehlo
marsilea minuta
crypt balansae
crypt wilisii
val nana
blyxa japonica

substrate: aquasoil amazonia II, eco complete topper


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I like it, good job! That could look real nice once it fills in and is trimmed.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

thanks...

I will be hoping that the araguaia comes in quick so I can get a nice clump of that grown in. I want it to hide the bottom half of the rock it's in front of. I'm not worried at all about the rest filling in fast. The crypts on the right are doing pretty well considering they were just transplanted. So far so good! Now just to get my shrimpies to make shrimplets...


I will be consistently pulling out val nana so If you are interested and trust the freezing temps I'll be willing to trade w/ ya.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

what fish are u using in this tank?


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

there are currently only shrimp in this tank.. the only type of fish I'm thinking about putting in here are either black phantom tetras or ember tetras


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

Updates 1-10-10


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

chadly said:


> thanks...
> 
> I will be hoping that the araguaia comes in quick so I can get a nice clump of that grown in. I want it to hide the bottom half of the rock it's in front of. I'm not worried at all about the rest filling in fast.


It's been my experience that this plant isn't necessarily a fast grower. It seems to take a while to acclimate to it's new surroundings. I hope you get faster growth than I do.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

chad i took your advice bout my tank but im changing a few thing around again and i dont want to show u anything yet but im sure u will be really proud of what i have done lol


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

You're right texgal, I do know it has the qualities of a two legged turtle but it should be worth it. I have a buddy of mine (who I got this plant from) had it growing really slow, but as soon as it had a strong root base it took off and did really well for him. It did take a while to establish itself. One change I made with this tank was to keep every plant virtually unshaded and fully exposed to the maximum amount of light possible. I believe it's time to thin out some val nana, that stuff has started it's takeover.


bratyboy, I'll be looking for the new pics.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

chadly said:


> thanks...
> 
> I will be hoping that the araguaia comes in quick so I can get a nice clump of that grown in. I want it to hide the bottom half of the rock it's in front of. I'm not worried at all about the rest filling in fast. The crypts on the right are doing pretty well considering they were just transplanted. So far so good! Now just to get my shrimpies to make shrimplets...
> 
> I will be consistently pulling out val nana so If you are interested and trust the freezing temps I'll be willing to trade w/ ya.


How tall does the Val nana get?


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

val nana supposedly gets 15-18" in the wild and closer to 36" in aquariums. Mine is at least 30"+. It goes up the side and almost covers the width of the tank.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

chadly said:


> val nana supposedly gets 15-18" in the wild and closer to 36" in aquariums. Mine is at least 30"+. It goes up the side and almost covers the width of the tank.


Yeah I would definitely be interested in some of that. So let me know if you want to trade something. No rush, whenever it's good for you.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

Couple of updates:

I bought 21 red phantom tetras last night. Pics to come...

trimmed out some runners of val and I'll be taking a large val out this weekend. That should open up a little more room on the left along the glass for the staurogyne (roraima) to spread.

These are the fish (not my picture)


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

Fish pics:


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i have a trio of black phantoms and i love them!


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

updated pics.... It's been a while so I figure I'd grace you all with some updated pics. This was the same night I did a 60% w/ change, vacuum and trim so you'll see a little debris, but it is much better than it was...










in this pic the fissidens has attached itself to the rock. (I did not put it there!)
also, top left and right corners of the rock is trident java fern.
other plants are blyxa japonica, staurogyne porto vehlo


















crypt green gecko


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

That looks great! Good job  I like all of the green


----------

